# Η Ευρώπη είναι στη ρίζα της ρατσιστική



## somnambulist (Oct 16, 2010)

Της ΙΩΑΝΝΑΣ ΚΛΕΦΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ 

Πρώην πανκ, μέλος βρετανικών συγκροτημάτων στα τέλη των 70's. Ομως, ακόμη και σήμερα, που με την ιδιότητα του ακαδημαϊκού κάποιες φορές πρέπει να φοράει γραβάτα -το διαμαντάκι στο αριστερό αυτί είναι ανέγγιχτο-, ο Σάιμον Κρίτσλεϊ παραμένει υπέρμαχος της αναρχίας.

Ο πανύψηλος Βρετανός κινείται με άνεση απ' τη φιλοσοφία στο χώρο της avant garde τέχνης και της μόδας, και απ' τη λογοτεχνία στην αρχαία ελληνική τραγωδία και την πανκ μουσική σκηνή -μάλιστα παροτρύνει την Ανγκελα Μέρκελ να ξανακούσει τους industrial συμπατριώτες της Einsturzende Neubauten.

Ο 50χρονος σταρ Βρετανός φιλόσοφος, καθηγητής στο New School for Social Research και αρθρογράφος στους «New York Times», έφερε το ελληνικό κοινό ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην υπέρβαση του φόβου του θανάτου με το best seller «Το βιβλίο των νεκρών φιλοσόφων» (Πατάκης). Στους «Διαλόγους των Αθηνών», όμως, που «ανοίγει» από τις 24 έως τις 27 Νοεμβρίου η Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών του Κοινωφελούς Ιδρύματος Αλέξανδρος Σ. Ωνάσης, η διάλεξή του θα αφορά τους «Πέρσες».

«Κεντρική ιδέα στην τραγωδία του Αισχύλου είναι η διαρκής συνδιαλλαγή με τον ξένο και η έννοια της φιλοξενίας. Οι "Πέρσες" αποκτούν, έτσι, ένα επίκαιρο περιεχόμενο για το σύγχρονο πρόβλημα της μετανάστευσης. Γιατί αυτό που ενώνει την Ευρώπη σήμερα είναι ο φόβος για τον μετανάστη. Είναι στη ρίζα της ρατσιστική και απρόθυμη να αποβάλει το αποικιοκρατικό παρελθόν της. Δεν βλέπω πού διαφέρει στα ζητήματα του σεβασμού της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας από την Κίνα και τον αραβικό κόσμο. Είναι μια μηχανή που συστηματικά εκμεταλλεύεται τους μη Ευρωπαίους. Η Ιστορία της είναι η ιστορία της εξολόθρευσης των μη Ευρωπαίων». 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------

